# Curtis 1204 Pots



## chrisgo (Jun 3, 2010)

I have a curtis 1204 and on the logic board there are 2 pots PLG and CL can anyone explain which function they control? I am fill all empty slot with mosfet and gate resistor and i want to get the full potential out of the controller. FYI i am using the A2 terminal. Thank in Advance for your help


Chris


----------



## ngrimm (Oct 19, 2007)

I think plug braking and current limit.


----------



## chrisgo (Jun 3, 2010)

I have the CL turned all the way clockwise (solder side facing you) . It reads about 21 ohms is that the correct direction to turn the pot for max amperage? The reason i am asking it when i first opened it up the pot was set on 49.3 ohms. 


Also I replaced the Mosfet with one below.. I am keeping the same 75ohm resistor do you guy think it will be a problem?

New Mosfet

Old Mosfet

Thanks again for the help...


Chris


----------

